# In shock, any info on sperm mix up at Guys ACU?



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

I was looking up Guys ACU last night on the internett to get the new address so that I can contact them re our change of address as we have one embryo in storage  still. I was absolutley horriifed to see articles in The Sun and The Times re blunders discovered in April 2009 - a month after our DD was born (hence why we didn't read any papers). It seems that there were a catlogue of errors according the **** report since 2006. DH and I are now worried that this might have affected our treatment and don't know how to proceed. Anyone know any more about this? Why was it not all over the media at the time?!

Thanks for all help xx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi PixiePie

I'm not surprised you are in shock after reading that.  We all thought that after the infamous mix-up at Leeds several years ago, clinics had tightened up their procedures so that this could not happen again.

The way to find out for certain is to have a DNA test on your LO, and I guess your first port of call would be Guys.  They should know when the errors took place, and may be willing to pay for a test if they think there is any possibility that you could be the victim of a mix-up.

However, please don't think in terms of going for a test 'for reassurance', because it will only be reassuring if you get the all clear.  I guess they will give you counselling before you take a test anyway, but you do need to give some thought to how you would feel and what you might do if the result showed there had been a mix-up and it turned out that the child you thought was genetically yours or your DH's is not.  The other option is to assume that all is well and not take the test.

I hope that helps.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do

EG x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you are concerned and want more details perhaps you contact HFEA and as they will have been made away, and was there any recall of effected clients etc.

L x


----------

